# Netzwerkverbindung wir nach 10 Std getrennt



## graf_brainstorm (29. März 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt sind die Profis gefragt. Ich habe ein Problem in unserem Netzwerk. 3 Rechner verlieren nach 10 Std die Netzwerkverbindung. Zeitlimit für die aktive Sitzung ist auf unbegrenzt eingestellt. 
Eine Neuinstallation hat den Fehler nicht behoben. 

Ich hoffe, daß mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## TheNBP (29. März 2004)

Inwiefern verlieren sie die Verbindung? Für den Fall das es Windows ist ..... Kommt die Meldung das das Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen ist?

Ansonsten klingt das danach das ein fehlerhaft arbeitender DHCP Server vorhanden ist der die Lease Time auf 10 Stunden gesetzt hat.


----------



## graf_brainstorm (29. März 2004)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe das Problem an 3 Stationen, die Windows XP prof als Betriebssystem haben. Die anderen Stationen mit Windows 2000 prof sind nicht betroffen. Eine Fehlermenldung kommt auch nicht. Beim Datenzugriff schmiert der Rechner komplett ab und muß neu gestartet werden.


----------



## TheNBP (30. März 2004)

Hmmmm... sehr seltsamer Fehler, aber benutzt Du jetzt statische IP's oder dynamische per DHCP? Und sind es immer exakt 10 Stunden?


----------



## graf_brainstorm (30. März 2004)

Hi,

ich benutze dynamische ip´s, die über den DHCP gesteuert werden.

Ja man kann sagen, daß die Rechner die Verbindung nach exat 10 Stunden verlieren. 

Mittlerweile bin ich echt ratlos mit diesem Fehler.


----------



## TheNBP (30. März 2004)

Dann würde ich es testweise mal mit statischen IP's versuchen.
Wenn die Clients aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht korrekt mit dem DHCP zusammenarbeiten wird die IP nach Ablauf der Lease Time (die 10 Stunden betragen könnte) freigegeben und der Client verliert die Verbindung.


----------

